# 2700+pts Tyranid Army for Sale



## ellie_ds (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've nearly finished painting a large Tyranid army (Hive Fleet Mordecai) and it will shortly be in need of a good home. The models total about 2700pts without upgrades and are worth over £520 new in store.

A quick list of all the models on offer:

HQ
- 1 x Hive Tyrant w. Wings & Twin-Linked Devourer (modeled using Tyrannofex arms)
- 1 x Tyranid Prime conversion (uses Warrior body & head, armed with 2 pairs of Boneswords)
- 2 x Tervigon w. Crushing Claws

Elites
- 1 x Hive Guard
- 2 x Zoanthrope
- 1 x Doom of Malan'tai conversion (using Zoanthrope head & "flyrant" tail)

Troops
- 3 x Warriors w. Scything Talons & Deathspitters
- 8 x Genestealers w. Rending Claws & Scything Talons
- 10 x Termagants w. Devourers
- 31 x Termagants (w. Fleshborers)
- 28 x Hormagaunts

Fast Attack
- 30 x Gargoyles

Heavy Support
- 3 x Trygons
- 1 x Carnifex (w. 2 sets Scything Talons)
- 1 x Carnifex w. 1 set Scything Talons & Stranglethorn Canon

I think that's everything! All of the finished models are painted to a good standard (I'm not going to say they're perfect but I think they look pretty cool), a lot of models still need basing on some gravel and the Warriors, Prime, Carnifex, Flyrant, Gargoyles & 2nd Tervigon have only had 2 coats of paint each so aren't finished, please bare this in mind when viewing photos! I promise it will look even cooler when its all done. Also in some photos a 2nd Flyrant is visible (the Swarmlord model but with one pair of Boneswords & Wings rather than 2 sets of Boneswords), this is not included in the army at the moment but if you are interested I would be happy to discuss adding him to the lot or replacing the other Flyrant with him if you prefer this model.

I think I've sorted out how to post pictures so hopefully you can have a look and see what the swarm looks like together and get a feel for the painting standard. All offers are welcome, please PM me and I will be happy to provide any specific photos or information.

I hope I can find these guys a new home, I'd rather sell them all on together as they look pretty cool as a swarm.

Thanks for reading,

Ellie x


----------

